# What type of shanty do you use/prefer?



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Scout 2 said:


> What ever happened to the days of going with a pole a spud and a bucket or a box to sit on. Now days I have to have a sled to haul everything out with me. I have a shanty but only use it smelt fishing. I love standing on the ice. But I do like my power auger and fishfinder. I have a single person flip over


Ya, I have nothing against someone with all the goodies. I have a vex myself. Then it’s to heavy to carry, so I had to get a sled to haul it. It I still like going without it sometimes too.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

